# BMW X5 engine washing



## mihilc (Jul 4, 2006)

Hello!
I have to detail a BMW X5 engine, diesel, and I don't have a clue what to do.
I've red that article on polishedbliss, but I wonder if is there anything else I should do.
Thakns.


----------



## nicholassheppard (Oct 27, 2005)

Mainly, do not use a pressure washer on the engine bay as you may force water into electrical components.

The others are, cover parts like the battery,alternator,ecu etc with plastic bags or cling film. Most use foil as it is very easy to cover parts like the dipstick, but do not use on alternator or batteries as it conducts

Once this has be completed, spray the product you wish to use on, aggitate, with a brush, leave for fifteen minutes and rinse off.

Dry excess water away and using a microfibre, spray a product on, then remove excess with the microfibre and start the engine.

That's it

Oh and don't forget to post the pictures up

Here is another link you may wish to read

http://www.bettercarcare.com/how-to-detail-your-engine.html

Nick.


----------



## nicholassheppard (Oct 27, 2005)

mihilc said:


> Hello!
> I have to detail a BMW X5 engine, diesel, and I don't have a clue what to do.
> I've red that article on polishedbliss, but I wonder if is there anything else I should do.
> Thakns.


How did you get on ?


----------



## mihilc (Jul 4, 2006)

Very well, thank to your's suggestion and this great forum!

Used Automagic's Red Hot 1:1 and Automagic's DressIt dilluted 1:2.


----------



## nicholassheppard (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice pics, I love detailed engines, great job :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Certainly needed a clean.
Great results :thumb:


----------

